# How do you pay your crew?



## OMR (Aug 25, 2020)

My crew charges $70 per sq. If the house is 20 sq., I pay them 20x $35 for tear off. With ridge and waste, they use 22 sq of shingles so I pay them 22x $35 for shingling. Therefore $700 for tear off and $770 shingles for a total of $1470.

My crew wants to be paid $35 for tear off and $35 for shingling based on how many squares of shingles they use. Therefore, 22 x $70 for a total of $1540.

Which way do you guys pay?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pay them for the bundles installed.


----------



## Sazav (May 18, 2021)

$ 35 for tear off and $ 35 for shingling this is an acceptable price.


----------

